# Fake or not?



## alexalexa (Sep 23, 2015)

Fake?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Join date: This month - check
post count: 1 - check
posts photo of Hublot asking "is this fake" - check

Probability of watch being fake - HIGH


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Let's see, bought on Craigslist, given to by Uncle, or 'found' down the back of the sock draw?


----------



## rjich (Aug 14, 2015)

Bonus points for 1/250 serial numbering though!


----------



## alexalexa (Sep 23, 2015)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Join date: This month - check
> post count: 1 - check
> posts photo of Hublot asking "is this fake" - check
> 
> Probability of watch being fake - HIGH


yep, just joined, just one post and so what? got any other ways to start posting?

would better appreciate answer for my question either [edited by mod]


----------



## alexalexa (Sep 23, 2015)

ShaggyDog said:


> Let's see, bought on Craigslist, given to by Uncle, or 'found' down the back of the sock draw?


does it really matter how and where? u've got 7K+ posts and can supply that type of comments only? hardly believe.

so please answer my question or don't bother the community. tnx!

(tried not to be rude so excuse my french


----------



## alexalexa (Sep 23, 2015)

richjowett said:


> Bonus points for 1/250 serial numbering though!


meaning good fake or what?


----------



## AaronMckay (Jan 15, 2015)

Close thread please


----------



## AaronMckay (Jan 15, 2015)

alexalexa said:


> does it really matter how and where? u've got 7K+ posts and can supply that type of comments only? hardly believe.
> 
> so please answer my question or don't bother the community. tnx!
> 
> (tried not to be rude so excuse my french


If you want to talk about fake watches join a fake watch forum. There are plenty


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

alexalexa said:


> does it really matter how and where? u've got 7K+ posts and can supply that type of comments only? hardly believe.
> 
> so please answer my question or don't bother the community. tnx!
> 
> (tried not to be rude so excuse my french


It was just a joke. As I'm sure that other forum members will attest to we often get first time posters here asking about the authenticity of a fairly obviously fake watch and fairly common stories are that was found in a Craigslist listing, or was found in a grandfather's watch collection that was hidden in a draw in the attic etc. I was just making a joke about that and certainly no offence was meant towards you and I apologise if you thought my comments were untoward.

However though it does raise a serious point regarding the authenticity of watches. With something like a Hublot there are so many fakes out there that asking where the watch was bought from can be a simple way to gauge the likelihood of out being a counterfeit. For example if you said that you'd bought the watch from an established and recognised dealer in higher end watches or a shop that is also an A.D (Authorised Dealership) then I'd be inclined to think that the watch was genuine. However if you said that the watch was bought on Craigslist, on EBay from a seller with no history of selling higher end watches, or that you found the watch or were gifted it then yes, I'd automatically assume that the watch was a fake without seeing further details of it. So behind my joke there was actually a valid point, but once again I'll apologise if I offended you in any way.


----------



## AaronMckay (Jan 15, 2015)

It's obviously fake, I'm not going to explain the indicators because that's what he wants. He's fishing to see what the tells are or if it will pass the test.

The watch is worth more than a car. If he was willing to pay that much for a watch he would know it's real


----------



## alexalexa (Sep 23, 2015)

The type of an answer I was waiting for from u! Thanks for explanation! 

These watches are not bought yet. They were offered to me by a friend of a friend of a friend who just sent me those pics. Since, I'm quite new here and in swiss watches in general I dont really know whether its possible to define "fake'ness" of particular piece looking to the pictures only. Would be glad if you help to see the critical points to look for because this Hublot really looks like a real one that costs couple of thousands on ebay... 

Any further comments will be highly appreciated


----------



## AaronMckay (Jan 15, 2015)

alexalexa said:


> The type of an answer I was waiting for from u! Thanks for explanation!
> 
> These watches are not bought yet. They were offered to me by a friend of a friend of a friend who just sent me those pics. Since, I'm quite new here and in swiss watches in general I dont really know whether its possible to define "fake'ness" of particular piece looking to the pictures only. Would be glad if you help to see the critical points to look for because this Hublot really looks like a real one that costs couple of thousands on ebay...
> 
> Any further comments will be highly appreciated


It costs way more than a couple of thousand.

No I will not educate you on the tells as I stated earlier.

This thread has already been reported


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Fake as this one as well, same 1/250 which already makes it two and there are a lot more on the internet.









Annother 1/250 fake









To the OP: mind your tone if you want to post more on Watchuseek, no fakes of course.

Thread closed


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Who is bothering the community is not your decision. you might re-read our rules & guidelines, especially #2.


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

I think what our members are trying to say is there's more to the story than pics of the watch. Some fakes are very well done (this is not one of them) and a little bit of background information let's them know if you are real or fake. There was a new guy much like you on another forum a few weeks ago that said he already had his new "Rolex" authenticated at an Authorized Dealer, but wanted the "internet experts" to give their opinions. It was by far the worst Chinese Rolex Sub copy I'd ever seen. In this case it was apparent this guy was not on the up and up. We don't know what your story is, so I'm going to help you out, even tho I may be telling you something you already know.

It seems there's a lot of these out there (more than 250) and they're all #1. https://www.watchuseek.com/f436/authentic-hublot-771157.html

Now that we've established that your watch is fake (and a bad one), I'll have to close the thread as further replica discussion is not allowed here.

The Management


----------

